# Difficulty in installing Gnome



## BJwojnowski (Nov 3, 2011)

I have installed FreeBSD 8.2 from a DVD that I purchased from OSDisc online on a salvaged compaq x386 system.  At one point Gnome 2 would install.  I, however, played around with the hardware (i.e. jumper settings on the hard drives) and have had to reboot from scratch several times.  I have effectively installed FreeBSD on the system but I am not able to get Gnome to load from the packages/ports.  When I installed FreeBSD I chose to include ports/packages in the install.  I basically loaded Gnome, KDE, x windows, and zbash.  Unless I move or get a compatible USB wireless adapter I am not going to be able to get this system online.  I am running on a shoestring budget and really can not see the utility of spending thirty dollars for a collection of ports/packages, many which will probably need upgrades.  I basically use on a computer chess (gnuchess), open office, and email.  Can someone please help me efficiently figure out what I am doing wrong so that I can install the packages/ports?  I have followed instructions to a T from the BSD handbook and several books on FreeBSD/unix that I have purchased.  I am becoming so frustrated that I am thinking of packing everything up and reverting to Windows.


----------



## fmw (Nov 4, 2011)

From your post, it is impossible to figure out what exactly your problem is. The way I understand it, you bought the software repository DVD set. Then, you mentioned you chose to install ports/packages. This is quite unclear. Ports means that you have a whole bunch of files which reside in /usr/ports that will allow you to download sources and build applications as needed. Packages are compiled binaries which, simply put, just need to be copied to your hard disk. This is what you get according to the description on the osdisc web site. It also mentions a "step-by-step instruction on DVD 1"

At any rate, you should clarify just what is happening. Do you get error messages during installation, does it just fail to run, etc.


----------



## BJwojnowski (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry about the confusion.  The disk I purchased from OSDisk was the FreeBSD 8.2 installation disk.  It was not the software repository DVD set.  When installing it gives me the option to add packages.  I chose to add gnome, kde, xorg, and the zbash packages.  thank you for reclarifying the difference between packages and ports.  It is a concept that I still lack a firm grasp of.  I do get error messages when I try to install and run gnome.


----------



## SNK (Nov 4, 2011)

Does a Compaq x386 have sufficient disk space and memory to run X, Gnome, etc.?

On the packages: those bundled with the DVD are old. You may want to download the latest on a different computer and then transfer these to the x386. However, there will be quite some, given the number of dependencies for the packages you listed. Btw, what is zbash?


----------



## BJwojnowski (Nov 4, 2011)

*RE: response*

I meant to write zsh instead of zbash.  I believe there is enough memory on the computer.  It has two hard drives: a 20 GB and 10 GB drive.  I'm pretty sure there is 192 MB of Ram.  Will have to take the computer apart once again to be absolutely sure.  I do not know how much gnome or X require.  The compaq is in a location that it I can not hardwire to the internet and I have not been able to connect wirelessly to the internet with a usb wireless adapter.  As you know this makes installing packages or ports much more troublesome.  Thank you for confirming that the DVD does not have the most up to date packages.


----------

